# Suggestions for low light low tech tank?



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

So I cleaned out my 20gallon and put the female bettas in 1gal containers. I put pea gravel as the substrate and I want to make the tank better looking by adding plants. Can anyone suggest any low-light, low-tech (meaning no supplements or co2) plants that will cover a 20g ? I'm looking to cover the whole tank without spending too much. Thanks! Also, if anyone wants to sell me some for cheap, yay!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

You are refering to moss or plants?

Moss can be java moss, christmas moss, star moss, taiwan moss, name it.

As for plants, Java fern, some anubias.... and if you refer on the water line, I use riccia, some people prefer other plants but most clog the filter.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Really both.. I have a 5.5 gallon with java fern and java moss that's still growing out.. I was really thinking of buying a big package from a member here for cheaper . Riccia looks good, I can't find any sources of it though,


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

How much light will you have? Btw, pea gravel isn't a very good substrate. For plants, particles below 3mm in size work best.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm working with an old light fixture I found, it uses standard household lightbulbs and can't use more than 25Watts. I'm going to use those noma energy saving bulbs, simply because I can't use anything better. Apparently they consume 13W but are the same intensity as 60W, I'll be using 2 bulbs. I wanted to set up this tank with as little cost as possible because my parents won't let me buy gravel again, lol. I found a bag of pea gravel and put it to use. :/


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have silica sand which is perfect for plants that dont require fertilizers and CO2. Also selling a variety of plants. Pm has been sent


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't buy a _star moss_. It's not a real aquatic plant.


----------

